

Ask HN: Where should I look for Affiliates to for generating revenue? - zenogaisis

I've made a site that serves pure HTML Weather widgets. Just after two months I am generating 1.25K hits monthly. Now I want to generate some earnings out of it. You can check my service out on http://www.weatherfor.us . I am looking for affiliate maybe or an Ads service that can I can hookup within my widget. There are few important things however, I want single liner text Ad in a particular location see this snapshot:<p>http://s16.postimage.org/l986s8tp1/Snapshot_29_10_2012_1_53_PM_2.jpg<p>Plus I have some unique places in my site to place some banner ads as well, Here are existing set of services that I've already tried:<p>- Ad Sense, doesn't allow or have such formats of methods.<p>- Peefly provides you with straight links works best but I recorded some clicks and they didn't show me any, plus it introduces overhead of manually going and choosing your links.<p>- BidVertise totally rubbish opens popups and what not, makes site look like spam<p>I am new to this ad stuff so have a limited knowledge. Suggestions please?
======
jonnyrowntree
You should take a look into private advertising programs such as BuySellAds,
Yoggrt and The Deck.

I'd be happy to talk to you more via Skype text chat. My username is
jonnyrowntree.

